# ACS Design Studio VS DAS system



## EddieM

Has anyone compared the ACS Design Studio to the DAS version they have.

How much are they both?
Is one better then the other if so in what ways?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405

This is sort of like which is best...Chev or Ford...they both get you there!..and don't forget Roland. They have a system that can be used with their EGX350 as well as with their GX24 vinyl cutter. If you are looking for 'bang for the buck' and you want to do mostly rhinestones..Look at ACS w/ KNK Maxx Pro for around $1700...I consider it an entry system w/ some nice features.
DAS is around 5K for the larger GCC Jaguar or I think around 4K for the system w/GCC Puma III. These cost estimates are only estimates since I am not associated with DAS.
I think the ACS system will be from around 3.5k for the Eagle and around 2.5k for the Falcon..The Roland system is about 5K w/the engraver (you would need the extra software R-Wear Studio) or just buy the R-wear studio for about $500 and the GX24 for around $1800. 

So I guess you should let your wallet to the talking...all will work and some will be able to do more than just rhinestones and hobby crafting...Don't jump on me...nothing wrong with hobby crafting! Just not my area of interest.


----------



## DTFuqua

The ACS system can also be bought separately and works with a Graphtec CE5000-60 cutter which is what I consider to be the best for the least unless you really like working you hinny to get a cheeper graaphics program to do with a lot more work arounds. I personaly have the Graphtec and wish I had the business to use the ACS as that would be my first choice being where Im at equipment wise. If I were starting over, I might be tempted to go with the roland GX-24 and the R-Ware but not sure. I recon you can tell I'm tight since I only drool over the higher priced systems.


----------



## charles95405

Terry has a good point...I had forgotten about the new release of ACS software w/a driver for the Graphtec 5000 and I _think_ the craft robo.. that was just released about week or so ago. If I remember correctly Gary for ACS has indicated drivers for other cutters are not planned for the future


----------



## EddieM

I am not looking to do hobby crafting i am looking to build a system that can do rhinestone Ts and caps but also vinyl cut designs for heat press.
I am buying everything new from the start so i do not want to buy the wrong things and then find out i still need to spent more $ for other things.

Thinking of buying the GCC Jaguar or GCC Puma III i will not be making sings only Ts, caps and bags.,
A 16x20 clamshell heat press.
I have corel all ready.

Plan on making up to 200 Ts a week myself over time lots of rhinestone Ts


----------



## charles95405

I have a GCC Puma III and it has been a workhorse...one day I will even do contour cutting on it...just been to busy and/or lazy to do it yet...I guess an order where it was needed would inspire me!


----------



## Vicki Flores

Hi EddieM

I purchased the "turn key" DAS Stone Stencils system back in early July - basically just add t-shirts. I needed everything. I am brand new to the t-shirt industry so big learning curve for me. I spent $3947 and got the following:

Smart Cutter Puma III Vinyl Cutter & Stand
Stone Stencil Package:
Smart Cut Pro (Cutting/Rhinestone Software)
Smart Cuts (Vector Designs for customization and conversion)
Single Line Fonts
Rhinestone Starter Kit (30,000 plus stones in various colors & sizes)
System Starter Kit (Stencil material, transfer tape, backer boards, trays, brushes, etc.)
Plus the July Special: Ready Art Vol 1 included free

I love the on line tutorials (I learn best this way) but have been through the two training manuals (there are tutorials on one of the CD's as well) & need to go through them again as I pick up new things every time. I do not have Corel yet so I am using the software that came with the system and am told that it works similarly to Corel but Corel is a much more powerful program and is on my wishlist.....

I would be further along but I seem to be working on everything but the actual business of making t-shirts - building my webpage, learning Quickbooks, getting incorporated and selecting board members, dealing with IRS from the business perspective, trying to get my Application for Sales & Use Tax Permit so I can get t-shirts wholesale, etc., etc., etc.

I personally like the DAS Stone Stencils System but have nothing to compare it to. The system comes with a number of designs that are ready to cut as soon as you import them which is really nice. I am really enjoying it when I get to sit down and actually use it. I have gotten much better at "brushing in" the stones but the weeding is still a tough one (but still easier than hand placing stones!).

Hope this helps!

Vicki


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> Has anyone compared the ACS Design Studio to the DAS version they have.
> 
> How much are they both?
> Is one better then the other if so in what ways?
> 
> Thanks


I can't do a detailed comparison because I don't know the DAS system. But I know the ACS System cold... so if someone asks if it can do A, B or C, then I can definitely answer that. If there are ANY design functions your interested in at all, I am happy to respond and even make quick videos showing how they work. The software is extremely powerful and doesn't require any other applications for our owners to be able to create what they need for vinyl cutting, rhinestone templates, or just any vector designing.


----------



## kjembroidery

Re: the DAS package-there is a new material out from them to make weeding easier, apparently you can just pull the material and the "dots" stay back, essentially weeding it by pulling it all at once. 
I like the system too, but sometimes talking to a human is hard to come by when you have a problem!

Karen


----------



## EddieM

Sandy here are some ?s

Non Rhinestone ?s
With the ACS software can you load in a image with three colors and have the software create for you three different color out puts to be cut in vinyl so the cutter will cut out each color one at a time ready to press?

Can the software load in T-shirt blanks and place what you designed onto the T-Shirt image so you can see what it will look like on each shirt and let you print this out to show a customer for job approval.?

Can a T-shirt design be output for a 4 color silk screen when needed so we can cut it in vinyl or set it up for a silk screen. 
We will be doing some silk screen as well. Doing our own shipping boxs SS to start with.

Rhinestones
Can i create a rhinestone design and export it into another program so i can cut it with a different cutter if i only buy the software? can i send it to COCUT?

Will the software ever support other cutters like Roland, GCC and others if so when? That would be great to use the software and not be locked into using a cutter that is not supported by most other programs we would want to use.?
If they would make cutter drivers ready to use for other programs then the new cutters would look very good as i could use the ACS software and other software and cut from one of many programs.

What i am trying to compare at this point is the ACS software VS Smart Designer X3

Software: Automate complicated design processes

Will i be able to do most everything in ACS as you can do in Smart designer?

What can you not do in ACS? that you can do in Smart designer.

If ACS can do most everything that Smart Designer can do for cutting vinyl designs then to buy the ACS kit with cutter would be a good deal as it includes rhinestone design and offers to cut from the program- but if it can not then for not much more the Smart designer and a different cutter like a GCC would seem like the best choice.

Thanks
Still working on getting a handle on all this before we spend $$ on everything.


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> Sandy here are some ?s
> 
> Non Rhinestone ?s
> With the ACS software can you load in a image with three colors and have the software create for you three different color out puts to be cut in vinyl so the cutter will cut out each color one at a time ready to press?


Yes. And there are three different ways to do it:


Double click a color in the main window and all objects of that color can then be sent to the Cut Preview window
Send all images to the Cut Preview window and then use the Sort and Cut All Colors option to check/uncheck colors to be cut
Send all images to the Cut Preview window and then use the Filter By Color option to have colors queued for cutting
 


EddieM said:


> Can the software load in T-shirt blanks and place what you designed onto the T-Shirt image so you can see what it will look like on each shirt and let you print this out to show a customer for job approval.?


Yes. Just this last weekend, I designed a simulated rhinestone that can be used when designing the circle patterns and then placed onto a vector T-Shirt image (your choice of color) to show what it will look like. See attached image.

I'm still perfecting it, but you'll get the idea of where I'm headed with this. I welcome input! 




EddieM said:


> Can a T-shirt design be output for a 4 color silk screen when needed so we can cut it in vinyl or set it up for a silk screen.


Yes... no problem. 




EddieM said:


> Can i create a rhinestone design and export it into another program so i can cut it with a different cutter if i only buy the software? can i send it to COCUT?


We have found that circles can become distorted when being transferred between various vector programs. I am happy to export a design from ACS Studio into several standard formats so that you can test, if you like.



EddieM said:


> Will the software ever support other cutters like Roland, GCC and others if so when?


We do not have current plans to extend the available drivers beyond our own ACS machines and the Graphtec CE5000-60 and Craft Robo Pro.




EddieM said:


> Will i be able to do most everything in ACS as you can do in Smart designer?
> 
> What can you not do in ACS? that you can do in Smart designer.


I don't know Smart Designer well enough to respond to that. Looking over the list of functions at the link you provided, it appears to me that we have many of the same design functions in common. But it's hard to do true side-by-side comparisons based on the differences in terminology, ease of use of various functions, and how "fancy" each function might be. That's why I always say, "Tell me what you want to be able to do and I'll tell you how it works in our software." I also regularly make quick videos to show prospective customers how we design things in ACS. So, please feel free to ask if there's something you want to see.

Meanwhile, here is a list of some of the functions in ACS Design Studio. (I assume it's okay to post this list? If not, please let me know and I will remove.)



 Auto-tracing, Center Line Tracing, and Manual Tracing of bitmap images
Select and cut by color
Print and Cut functionality using Registration Mark settings
Weed and Power Weed for vinyl and stencil applications
Wide range of text functions including: Kerning, Slanting, Vertical Text, Fit Text to Path, Fit Text to Arc, Outline, Inline, 3D Shadowing, and even Spell Check
Font Detective and Character Picker for font organizing and easier use of dingbat fonts
Over 40 Transformation functions for customization of titles and distortion of images
8 Basic Shapes (circle, oval, rectangle, fan, star, monument, polygon, and arrow) which can be modified for hundreds of customized looks
Three Welding tools to merge, subtract and extract the overlap of images
 Cut Preview modifications to images including Rotating, Mirroring, Filtering by Color, Nesting, Weeding, and changing Cut Order
 Full range of image manipulation including Rotating, Flipping, Layering, Aligning, Slanting, Stretching, Spacing, and Fitting Object to Path
 Array functions for arranging images in horizontal, vertical, staggered, grid and circular patterns
Stenciling function to apply geometric patterns to images
Hatch fill function for filling images with island and other patterns
Clipping function to fill images with bitmap patterns
Round Cornering and Mitered Cornering to apply to all corners or select individually
 Banner fill for engraving or coloring images with a pen
Perforated / Dashed Line cutting
Multi-Pass cutting
Six Zooming options and ability to zoom with mouse scroll
Insertion of Guidelines including angled guides
 Undo Navigator with detailed list of all steps and ability to instantly go back to any earlier step
 Conversion of vector images to bitmap
Adjustable Overcut and Trailing Blade settings for different blade angles and image styles
Import and export in standard vector formats, including .ai, .eps, .dxf, .svg, .wmf, .pdf and bitmap formats, including .jpg, .bmp, .png, .pcx, .tif
 Full editing functionality including node reduction, smoothing of curves, corner sharpening, line straightening, path extending, path erasing, and more.
Ginsu knife function for breaking up images
 Badges feature for creating nametags, placecards, etc from a text list of names or words
Create custom color palettes and assign names to colors within a file
Assign images to layers or pages
 Customizable toolbars
Over 100 hot key functions for easy execution and ability to create your own shortcut keystokes
Functions for professionals including tracking of Cutting Time and Distance, Labeling of images including Dimensions, and adding Notes.


----------



## EddieM

Ok thanks.

My main problem is i am still trying to understand it all and what in the end i need.

After looking into things some more last night i think it would be better to compare the ACS Design Studio to the Smart cut pro software *not smart designer. *That would be more on the same line for each program
I think i could export anything from Smart designer into ACS or Smart Cut Pro if needed
Software: Smart Cut Pro is your premier vinyl cutting software

Smart Cut Pro is more like ACS so i think that would be a better program to compare it to.
Smart Cut works with CorelDRAW but ACS is trying to do most of what you would do in CorelDRAW included in ACS from what i can tell.

For rhinestones Smart cut offers
*Rhinestone Production Features*



Convert vector outlines to rhinestone patterns with circles anchored at each intersecting point.
Patterns can be distributed on an outline by distance or a specific number of stones.
Stones can be budgeted by specifying a specific number of stones.
Automatically calculate the number of stones in a design by size or color to produce cost estimates.
Control stone diameter, spacing and offset from vector outline.
Is this all included in ACS to...?? it looks like it is

What about included 
*Rhinestone Patterns & Fonts in ACS*


How many Rhinestone Patterns and rhinestone fonts are included in ACS?

With the other system you have to buy at a *extra cost* Stone Stencils templates that include ready made


164 Rhinestone Patterns
117 Outline Patterns
284 Simulated Patterns
26 Concept Pages
10 Rhinestone Fonts
12 Alphabets
Rhinestone Setting System look under the Rhinestone Patterns link to see samples of it.


Is ACS drag and drop compatible? if so it then should be no problem moving items from it to another program or from another program to it for cutting.

I DL the demo of Kic-N-Kut but that is not the pro version is it?(ACS Design Studio) do they have a demo of the pro version?
I have this version working but it had a problem loading in the fonts that did not work.

Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz

EddieM said:


> I DL the demo of Kic-N-Kut but that is not the pro version is it?(ACS Design Studio) do they have a demo of the pro version? I have this version working but it had a problem loading in the fonts that did not work. Thanks



Hi Eddie,

Here is a thread about the differences and I believe, hits on the demo questions, on the KNK Studio vs. the ACS Studio... that'll help answer questions between "those" two softwares:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

And here is another thread in progress about the machines, which hits on alot of the demo questions and differences as well:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625-14.html#post541334

If you are not looking at the DAS system anymore, those other threads will be a bigger help to you if you are looking at the Accugraphics line up. (KNK, ACS).


----------



## DTFuqua

I hope no one minds putting it here but I just found a new one specifically for us graphtec owners. Its i-DesignR by/for Graphtec. I found it in my latest supplies catalogue and looked at the graphtec america website and it is there. Now we need someone to "know" and tell more about it. I think theres one more thread to place this announcment if moderators don't mind

Edit to add link to the new thread on this software:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112.html#post557086

Thanks again, Terry, for bringing the information to the boards, and thank you to Sunnydayz for starting the thread.


----------



## Girlzndollz

DTFuqua said:


> I hope no one minds putting it here but I just found a new one specifically for us graphtec owners. Its i-DesignR by/for Graphtec. I found it in my latest supplies catalogue and looked at the graphtec america website and it is there. Now we need someone to "know" and tell more about it. I think theres one more thread to place this announcment if moderators don't mind


Thanks for sharing the news, Terry. Why not start a new thread to find out if anyone on the forum knows about it, has heard of it yet, or uses it? We can add the link to the new thread in your post, to direct the interest that way, and keep this one on topic. Thanks, again, for the info!


----------



## DTFuqua

Can you please do that for me Kelly?


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> For rhinestones Smart cut offers
> *Rhinestone Production Features*
> 
> 
> 
> Convert vector outlines to rhinestone patterns with circles anchored at each intersecting point.
> Patterns can be distributed on an outline by distance or a specific number of stones.
> Stones can be budgeted by specifying a specific number of stones.
> Automatically calculate the number of stones in a design by size or color to produce cost estimates.
> Control stone diameter, spacing and offset from vector outline.
> Is this all included in ACS to...?? it looks like it is


Yes... we can do those things. The only one we don't do directly is budgeting the number of stones. But at any time, you can do a Ctrl-A or marquee-select a group of images and check the total number of stones present and then alter the spacing to change that number.



EddieM said:


> What about included
> *Rhinestone Patterns & Fonts in ACS*
> 
> 
> How many Rhinestone Patterns and rhinestone fonts are included in ACS?




With ACS Design Studio you also get 3948 cutting files and 1293 fonts (including over 100 single line and multi-line engraving fonts and 10 rhinestone circle fonts. The cutting files are not rhinestone designs, but are ready-to-cut OR ready-to-edit. You can convert them into rhinestone designs using any of the various techniques I show in the free Rhinestone videos (For example, I created the Easter Egg rhinestone design I showed in my earlier post from one of our designs). Not all of these 3948 files, however, are going to be applicable for T-Shirt marketing either. While there are some great designs in the following folders: Animals, Holidays, People, Food, Music, Sports & Leisure, etc., there are also some folders of images for business applications, such as various Caution, Danger, Safety, and Warning signs. Of course, you can also import all of the standard file formats, as well as auto-trace imported raster images, or just design images form scratch.




EddieM said:


> Is ACS drag and drop compatible?




Yes, it is.




EddieM said:


> I DL the demo of Kic-N-Kut but that is not the pro version is it?(ACS Design Studio) do they have a demo of the pro version?




 No, we do not.



EddieM said:


> I have this version working but it had a problem loading in the fonts that did not work.
> Thanks


I'm happy to help you if you want to contact me. We can connect by VNC and I can see what happened. VNC is built into our software.


----------



## charles95405

EddieM...you are correct to say compare ACS to SmartCutPro BUT....more accurately you need SmartCutPro2 to do Rhinestone, tracing and vinyl cutting...SmartCutPro does not support Rhinestone template cutting. When you buy the DAS system you get SmartCutPro2 and several templates and a CD with lot of template already done. If you have SmartCutPro, you can get an upgrade to SmartCutPro2


----------



## Biz-lady

EddieM
Has your research helped you decide yet?
I felt like I was just swimming in info when trying to decide?


----------



## EddieM

Biz-lady said:


> EddieM
> Has your research helped you decide yet?
> I felt like I was just swimming in info when trying to decide?


Hi Yes i have been reading lots of things and working on understanding it all.
I will get the ACS and Maxx 24 cutter and GEO Knight 16x20 press.
Have been learning about Sublimation VS non Sublimation for TShirts.
I will be going with a Sublimation system as well i like that the full color design becomes part of the shirt and will last as long as the shirt. I know now that i will have to pay more for the Sublimation TShirts like Soft Link shirts.

So i will have Rhinestones on Cotton and Caps, Vinyl design on Ts and Caps and bags on Cotton, High end full color designs on Soft Link or Vapor shirts, Bags and lots of other things using Sublimation.

I am looking into poly spray for cotton shirts that lets you do Sublimation onto cotton shirts at a lower cost then Soft Link shirts by spraying the poly onto the shirt before pressing a Sublimation design.

I am a big researcher when it comes to buying any new system to do something. I hate buying into things only to find out i ended up with some wrong parts or items holding be back from doing what i wanted to do.

Over all if any of this works out on a large scale i will end up farming out the rhinestone patterns so i just stock them and heat press them on as they are sold.
And farm out the Vinyl designs to plastisol transfers to just have them in stock ready to go on order.
The Sublimation transfers seem like they will be easy to print as many as i need as i need them.

Will at some point add on a one station Screen Print system just for printing onto shipping boxs i make.

Need to find a good shopping cart system i can use that support tshirt sizes and images and custom orders.????
Some database program to keep track of customers (I might make that my self i do some software design) but if you know of one for this kind of business let me know.
Looking for a fast way to print UPS labels with the customers name and address imported into it ready to go.

Going to look into custom T Shirt tags for my brand not sure how that works at all.. Do you rip out the tags in the shirts you have and sow in your own? Any fast way to sow them in i can not sow at all LOL..

Still reading and learning more.
I will be taking a trip over to Condé in Mobile AL they are not to far from me.

Have plans to go to the SGIA show in Oct in New Orleans to see everything in persion and see what other people are doing and offering.

I want to get everything in place to start in Jan of 2010.
I will be working on a lot of websites for selling everything.
It's all up to me if my websites are not found then i will never sell anything. If you are on page one in goggle then you are going to sell a heck of a lot more them someone on page 2 or 10.
All my current websites are on page one for other things that i do for a living now. All this is something new i am starting and I will be doing both with the hopes that this will over take my other business and i can then move to this full time and run a internet business.

LOL my wife has no clue how much work she is in store for...


----------



## sportkids

Well..My ACS software for the Graphtec arrived today! I called Graphtec, for information on the I-Designer, and they never called me back. I can't hardly wait for the 2 FREE Training Classes I get with Sandy McCauley! I am as excited about having a real "go to person" for assistance. All of this software is great, but figuring it out on your own is not easy, not to mention, time consuming. A real person, who returns calls promptly, and is extremely knowledgeable about what she is selling. It is actually called CUSTOMER SERVICE! Looking forward to hering from anyone else who is using the ACS software with the Craft Robo Pro!


----------



## sunnydayz

Yay Debbie I cannot wait to hear how you like it  make sure to keep us posted on how your training goes and how you like the software. I played with the Knk software and it was fairly easy to use to make designs. I am so excited for you


----------



## SandyMcC

sportkids said:


> Well..My ACS software for the Graphtec arrived today! I called Graphtec, for information on the I-Designer, and they never called me back. I can't hardly wait for the 2 FREE Training Classes I get with Sandy McCauley! I am as excited about having a real "go to person" for assistance. All of this software is great, but figuring it out on your own is not easy, not to mention, time consuming. A real person, who returns calls promptly, and is extremely knowledgeable about what she is selling. It is actually called CUSTOMER SERVICE! Looking forward to hering from anyone else who is using the ACS software with the Craft Robo Pro!


I really look forward to our first class next week! Be sure to make a list of the particular topics you want to cover or any specific questions you have. Also, I've started experimenting with recording the classes so that you have them to refer to later on.


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Sandy. I normally don't like "business people" but you are one of a different kind. Your goals seem to be as much customer driven, if not more so, than profit driven. It would be a good thing if all business people took some customer relations classes from you.


----------



## DTFuqua

sportkids said:


> Well..My ACS software for the Graphtec arrived today! I called Graphtec, for information on the I-Designer, and they never called me back. I can't hardly wait for the 2 FREE Training Classes I get with Sandy McCauley! I am as excited about having a real "go to person" for assistance. All of this software is great, but figuring it out on your own is not easy, not to mention, time consuming. A real person, who returns calls promptly, and is extremely knowledgeable about what she is selling. It is actually called CUSTOMER SERVICE! Looking forward to hering from anyone else who is using the ACS software with the Craft Robo Pro!


I don't have either so I can't say specifically since I didn't purchase either but I did get in touch with the makers of both programs and (Cadlink ?) they said the ACS program was better. I also have to say I believe you went throught the best person (Sandy) available to get your program from. Congratulations.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Sandy. I normally don't like "business people" but you are one of a different kind. Your goals seem to be as much customer driven, if not more so, than profit driven. It would be a good thing if all business people took some customer relations classes from you.


Thanks, Terry! My business philosophy have always been very basic:



Treat customers the way I would want to be treated.
Make sure customers completely understand, before buying, what our products can and cannot do
If anything goes wrong during the ordering, packing, and shipping process, then apologize to the customer (even if the problem was out of my hands) and then GET THE PROBLEM FIXED!
Educate and support!
That's pretty much it!


----------



## sportkids

Anything that enhances and reinforces the learning process is so beneficial, especially when learning something new and exciting!


----------



## sportkids

I like all of her points, especially the LAST ONE! NOT just "take the loot and scoot!" Educate and support says it all.


----------



## Buechee

charles95405 said:


> This is sort of like which is best...Chev or Ford...they both get you there!..and don't forget Roland. They have a system that can be used with their EGX350 as well as with their GX24 vinyl cutter. If you are looking for 'bang for the buck' and you want to do mostly rhinestones..Look at ACS w/ KNK Maxx Pro for around $1700...I consider it an entry system w/ some nice features.
> DAS is around 5K for the larger GCC Jaguar or I think around 4K for the system w/GCC Puma III. These cost estimates are only estimates since I am not associated with DAS.
> I think the ACS system will be from around 3.5k for the Eagle and around 2.5k for the Falcon..The Roland system is about 5K w/the engraver (you would need the extra software R-Wear Studio) or just buy the R-wear studio for about $500 and the GX24 for around $1800.
> 
> So I guess you should let your wallet to the talking...all will work and some will be able to do more than just rhinestones and hobby crafting...Don't jump on me...nothing wrong with hobby crafting! Just not my area of interest.


Can you post the links to these places. I'm not sure as to what they are. 

I would like a software that will let me make custom templates. I use Illy now, but dont know how to make the templates in it. Plus the only how to's I can find deal with coral. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## sunnydayz

Here is a link to a list i put together of the different rhinestone systems and software http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html. I hope this helps


----------



## DASBoss

I am probably jumping in a bit late, but I know a bit about the DAS rhinestone system, because I invented it. I can’t speak for anyone else, but I can bring a bit of clarity to some of the questions and comments in this thread. In this thread, there has been some confusion regarding the differences between Smart Designer and SmartCut Pro 2. The DAS Rhinestone System is part of a bigger graphics system called the Smart Designs Art System. This includes the Smart Designer add-on graphics software for CorelDRAW and over 30 collections of vector art and design templates that we have produced over our last 19 years in business.Smart Designer is an add-on design and production software for CorelDRAW. It turns CorelDRAW into an industry specific graphic software for all aspects of apparel decoration. SmartCut Pro 2 is a specialized design and production software for cutting, laser engraving, rotary engraving and rhinestone production. You can use SmartCut Pro 2 as a stand-alone graphics program, but most folks will use it as a plug-in for CorelDRAW or Adobe Illustrator. Something to think about; rhinestone transfers are popular, but they are only one aspect apparel decoration. Multi-decoration is where the industry is headed with regards to rhinestone apparel decoration. Our most successful owners are not restricting themselves to just rhinestones. Most are combining other processes like heat transfer films and DTG prints. That concept is what we are really all about. You really need to see a demo to see how it all comes together. There were several questions about driving other cutter models. SmartCut Pro 2 will drive most popular vinyl cutters including GCC, Summa, Graphtec, Vinyl Express, Roland, Mimaki, Mutoh and Gerber. FYI, if you are looking at a cutter, some cutters do a lot better than others cutting rhinestone stencils, so do your research. We did, and this is why we sell specially equipped GCC cutters. I hope that you get the picture that SmartCut Pro 2.0 is just one component of a graphics system that can do a great deal more than rhinestone production. Regardless of what you spend, ultimately you are going to have to make the call on which company is going to give you the maximum opportunity for success. I think our owners are appreciative of all of the effort that we have put into the software, vector art, libraries of stock rhinestone patterns, rhinestone fonts, Training and Marketing Guide, free weekly webinars, hours of training videos, personalized tech support and onsite training events. We have really put a lot of juice on our system. I will let the other companies speak for themselves, but I personally have not seen any other company dedicate more resources to support, training and product development in regards to rhinestone apparel production. Please feel free to post any other questions or contact me directly. Charles (charles95405) would be a great guy to talk to for feedback as he was one of the earliest owners of our system.
Regards, Craig Mertens, President and CEO of Digital Art Solutions


----------



## sjidohair

Craig,, Thanks so much for coming the forum here, and sharing the information you know with us, please stick around and keep sharing information with us.
Thanks again,
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

Oh and you are right Charles is one of the most knowledgable members I know about Rhinestones and many other subjects,,
MMM


----------



## leapoffaith

I have read, and read, and read, and read to try to decide what system to get for vinyl cutting and rhinestone template cutting.

I have changed my mind several times.

I think my head may explode.

I'm about to decide not to decide. I may get my heat press and a vinyl cutter and leave it at that for a little while. Oh wait! Getting the vinyl cutter will determine which software I have to get for rhinestone templates! So I have to decide before I purchase my vinyl cutter.

JEEZ!!!!!!!! I didn't spend this much time choosing my last car. I don't think I spent this much time contemplating when I bought my house!! LOL.


----------



## charles95405

Leapoffaith....when you do buy...no matter which system you choose, there will be times you think you made the wrong decision...that is the nature of us humans...you are right...decide on the cutter and the rest is easy...just decide
1) width
2) optic eye or no
and the rest is easy...with one exception when you decide on a cutter...you will not have much choice on software..

see how easy this is??


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> Leapoffaith....when you do buy...no matter which system you choose, there will be times you think you made the wrong decision...that is the nature of us humans...you are right...decide on the cutter and the rest is easy...just decide
> 1) width
> 2) optic eye or no
> and the rest is easy...with one exception when you decide on a cutter...you will not have much choice on software..
> 
> see how easy this is??


What about cutting force? 

What about customer service/support/education? 

What about software functionality? 

Wow... I think there's a LOT more to consider than cutting width and optic eye... especially for rhinestone systems.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy...yes there is more BUT those are the first to narrow down...and I stand by that...I am not selling anything ...just offering suggestions.. as to the features you list, any of the current systems, DAS, Roland, ACS and yours...all have the features you list..I guess the Roland gx24 has the least downforce but it works.. and as for support...DAS has been around for 17 plus years and still gives good support...I don't know how long Gary and ACS has been around but I am sure he offers good support..as to software functionally, I still think DAS SmartCutPro 2 is the most versatile... but again this is just MY opinion...


----------



## DTFuqua

Try taking it in steps. Look at what you already have and go from there. Do you have a cutter? What software do you have? Now comes, what for me would be, the big question. How much do you want to spend? Not the most for the least answer but actually HOW MUCH. Next question is how much effort are you willing to put out to learn a system? If you can afford it, I'ld suggest you decide on what you want and get everything to start in a short period of time. Either an all in one place system or piece it together. I am of the piece it together type but that is because of money. I have a Graphtec CE5000-60 cutter which I believe everyone will agree will do the job and still be there tomorrow. I also have Corel Draw X4 which is arguably among the best graphics programs available. I can, with a few extra steps, do just about what I want to with the rhinestones. Now if I had a storefront and needed to be up and running from day 2 or 3, I would definitely need better solutions. I do want better solutions. Now I love Sandy's efforts AND accomplishments but I'm not sure that her ability to support a very large number of desperate customers with no time to wait is as good as the DAS group's.(large numbers may overwhelm her. She is just one lady as good as she is) Sandy and Gary have shown their flexibility and quick response by modifying it to run a different set of cutters besides just their own. DAS already supports most cutters. You realy have all the information. You just need to decide what your needs/wants are and how you can afford them. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Ronald Bastian

Here is another perspective. Do you already own a cutter? Do you have a heat press? Are you just getting started or do you need to run production? Do you want to try this out or are you serious about making it a business?


If you have the money any system you want to buy will work. Just make sure that the system you buy has support and is willing to hold your hand while you learn and work the bugs out of the system. You still need to focus on selling the product and building a customer base to support the monthly payments unless you pay for it all up front. If you don't have the money but have the time then start small. Build the business then upgrade to faster equipment and better processes. 


This area of garment decoration is growing and something like the systems mentioned will be obsolete in a year but having a good understanding of the process and building your business before investing in a large expense process will only help you with growing your business. I firmly believe that you need to see if you can sell this to your customers first. Try outsourcing your designs to a company that will do all the work for you. This way you can just heat apply it and you are finished but while they do the work then you can sell more. Building a customer base for this product should be the first thing you do before you start spending money. I also believe that learning how to do the artwork should be the first step while you are building your customer base. Taking over the design process is the hardest part of this whole thing. CorelDRAW X4 is a great place to start learning how to create artwork properly.

Just another perspective.


----------



## sjidohair

With all the systems here and now alot of people owning these systems, the support you can find within the members here is Extremely available, I interacted with so many Members as they have been learning and those Members are now Teachers,
What ever system you choose, We will be here to help you, That you can be assured of.

Let us know when you decide and we will be here for you.
MMM


----------



## jean518

I am a relative newcomer to DAS system (Oct 2009). When I was doing research, I called them to find out pricing, support, training, etc. I cannot say enough about the helpfulness of the staff. They worked with me to find the right setup for me. Between documentation, support, and the webcasts, there is no reason that you cannot be quickly up and running. I do not regret my decision to buy this system. That is not to say that there is not a learning curve. The steepness of that learning curve depends on a person's capabilities, knowledge, and willingness to put in the time to learn. You can probably do your first cut of a stock rhinestone design within the first day of starting setup. This is not exactly plug and play. No system of this type is no matter what anyone says. There are too many variables in the PC you are using. Some PCs and people are more capable than others to run the software/hardware. Do your research. I bought the package that included a GDC 24 cutter, heat press, software, design packs, starter vinyl, rhinestones, and other associated materials. Just not enough hours in the day to "play" with my new toys as much as I would like. It is fun to see a design that you made either print out on transfer paper, cut in vinyl, or a rhinestone stencil. Combining these methods is also fun. The possibilities are endless.

Jean


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> .I don't know how long Gary and ACS has been around but I am sure he offers good support..as to software functionally, I still think DAS SmartCutPro 2 is the most versatile... but again this is just MY opinion...


Gary has been in the business for over 25 years.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> Now I love Sandy's efforts AND accomplishments


Thank you. I'm deeply committed to it.




DTFuqua said:


> but I'm not sure that her ability to support a very large number of desperate customers with no time to wait is as good as the DAS group's.(large numbers may overwhelm her. She is just one lady as good as she is)


Well, I have over 600 customers now and I've yet to have a single one tell me they wish they had purchased from someone else. I also have Accugraphic and their 25+ years of experience to assist with trouble-shooting any issues that I personally cannot handle.




DTFuqua said:


> Sandy and Gary have shown their flexibility and quick response by modifying it to run a different set of cutters besides just their own.


It's CADLink, the company who programs this terrific software, who provides the drivers for other cutters. We request it and they tell us how much it will cost us!


----------



## DTFuqua

You won't get any complaints from anyone that has an ounce if decency about them, at this point. You are among the best when it comes to customer support and training. I don't know if there is enough room in the industry for 6,000 more people doing rhinestones, but I can see a lot of people could be interested in the ACS software considering it's price and your efforts and that is when you might have trouble keeping up because (IMHO) there would be a number of less than savy/experienced users wanting your immediate attention and right now, if it ever gets into large numbers of users like that.


----------



## SandyMcC

DTFuqua said:


> You won't get any complaints from anyone that has an ounce if decency about them, at this point. You are among the best when it comes to customer support and training. I don't know if there is enough room in the industry for 6,000 more people doing rhinestones, but I can see a lot of people could be interested in the ACS software considering it's price and your efforts and that is when you might have trouble keeping up because (IMHO) there would be a number of less than savy/experienced users wanting your immediate attention and right now, if it ever gets into large numbers of users like that.


I do get your point.  And I've always told myself that I will simply stop selling the machines on commission with Accugraphic if I find that it's difficult to keep up with customer needs. Video sales and hosting cutter retreats are another way to continue making money while helping my existing customers.


----------



## taricp35

I got this off the stones stencils board. This is what TSF Member DASBoss posted.


[paraphrased post]Craig from DAS encouraged owners of his system to post their experiences in a thread here[/paraphrased]


----------



## allhamps

Why do folks ALWAYS want to cause confusion? If you haven't by now, read the response to you on the DAS board. However, for the sake of those here, I will say this again. I have seen inaccurate statements regarding not only the DAS, system, but others as well, and I, just my $0.02, s0 NO PROBLEM in Craig asking us to be DILIGENT in weighing in with actual experiences, when we come across something like that. WHERE IN HIS POST DID HE ASK YOU TO MAKE ANYONE BUY DAS. I'm sure you do just like everyone else when there is something you like, YOU RECOMMEND IT.

Let's not put words in the man's mouth, again, just my PERSONAL $0.02.


----------



## greeneyeddi

Charles---I couldn’t agree more----I have been with DAS for several years now and they have been absolutely awesome! My rep calls me every few months just to check in and see if I need anything and check on how I’m doing---not to sell me anything, just to see if I need any help with and how my business and family are. J
The webinars that DAS offers are great and they offer a bunch of them every month. The focus isn’t just on their products either—they offer training on every aspect of the apparel decoration business—marketing, sales, multi decoration, Corel Draw tips---the list goes on and on. 
I have been down the rhinestone template path not once, but twice---my first purchase was the Roland system with rotary engraver. What a nightmare. It worked, but it was far from user friendly and the tech support was all but non existent. I ended up with a nice rotary engraver for small flat items so I guess it wasn’t a total waste.
After becoming VERY frustrated with the Roland system I decided to focus on other aspects of apparel decoration--- heat applied films, inkjet transfers, sublimation, and screen printing and that is when I first became acquainted with DAS. I purchased Smart Designer and I have to say it was one of the BEST purchases I ever made. Corel is one of the industry standards for vector graphics manipulation and printing and adding Smart Designer to it was like adding a cherry to the top of an ice cream sundae—it makes a great program even better! After being unhappy with a rhinestoning solution the first time around I was naturally VERY skeptical of going down that path again, but after seeing Smart Cut Pro and Stone Stencil Solutions in action I decided to give it another try—and I haven’t been sorry for even one moment! The trace function in SmartCut Pro is amazing—and it comes with single line engraving fonts that make setting up single line rhinestone text a breeze. Smart Designer, Smart Cut Pro, and Corel Draw work seamlessly together—with a single button click you can take a design from one program to the other and back. DAS really does offer an ENTIRE apparel decoration solution—they don’t just address rhinestones, thermal films, DTG printing, contour cutting of inkjet transfers, sublimation, screen printing, or multidecoration---they address ALL of them and more! Their graphics templates are da' bomb and are very fashion forward---they make desigining something fresh and new for your customers as easy as a few mouse clicks. And then, with just a few more mouse clicks you can create an entire professional looking presentation page with your own company logo ond info on top to bring with you on your sales calls. I would recommend DAS without hesitation to anyone—they are always on the cutting edge of the hottest trends in the apparel decoration industry!
RE cutters----I’m on the same page as you Charles—optic eye (a necessity if you want to contour cut automatically and not have to trim around things by hand with a pair of scissors) and width of material----I will add to those 2 linear material tracking. Many cutters don’t track material well for long runs so if you need to do a long vinyl cut for a banner or auto pin striping or want to do 100 of a larger single color tee shirt design in one run they will end up off line and won’t be able to complete the job. It is my understanding that down force is not the only thing that affects how well a cutter cuts—the blade angle should be commensurate with the material being cut as well---IE: 60 degree blade for tackle twill, rhinestone stencil material, or puff foam (all of which I have cut with my Roland GX 24 which has a down force of just 250gf) OR 45 degree for thermal films and thinner materials. 
I can't speak to the ACS system as it either wasn't around, or I didn't see it, when I was buying my Stone Stencils system. Like you Charles, I’m not selling anything—I’m just a VERY satisfied customer whose business has been growing thanks to DAS. 
 Sorry about the long post---but when it comes to DAS I get excited---they have helped my bunsiness sooooo much! 
 Di


----------



## charles95405

Di we must related by desire!...I too first bought the Roland desk top engraver EGX 350 and whew...hard to set up ...harder to get to work and when working right..very VERY slow...


----------



## greeneyeddi

LOL! I hear that, Charles---I'll bet I could do 20 or more templates start to finish with the DAS system in the time it took to do just one with the EGX 350. And the static when using the sign plastic was TERRIBLE---the stones would just zip all over the place as I tried to pick them up with the transfer tape and then I would have to staighten them and put the moved ones back in place by hand. YUCK!!! I bet I've inhaled enough Static Guard so that my lungs will definitely never have static cling. LOL!!!
As an apparel decorator I don't get much call for engraving---but, I figure that if I do at least I will have the machine to do it with and in this economy it pays to be a "one stop shop" as much as possible. Of course, right now there is a layer of dust from disuse sitting on top of my EGX350 so I'd have to give it a good cleaning before I could even use it.


----------



## taricp35

allhamps said:


> Why do folks ALWAYS want to cause confusion? If you haven't by now, read the response to you on the DAS board. However, for the sake of those here, I will say this again. I have seen inaccurate statements regarding not only the DAS, system, but others as well, and I, just my $0.02, s0 NO PROBLEM in Craig asking us to be DILIGENT in weighing in with actual experiences, when we come across something like that. WHERE IN HIS POST DID HE ASK YOU TO MAKE ANYONE BUY DAS. I'm sure you do just like everyone else when there is something you like, YOU RECOMMEND IT.
> 
> Let's not put words in the man's mouth, again, just my PERSONAL $0.02.


If you haven't already, read my reply to your response. Just like you are entitled to to your 2 cents so am I! I posted what he wrote nothing else. How is that "Always" causing confusion. I copied and pasted his post. How is that putting words into his mouth????? If he did not want his post read he should not have posted it. You interpreted what he said in a manner in which I didn't. That does not mean that I am wrong nor does it mean that you are wrong it just mean that we interpret things differently.
The only confusion is you because the post was to Craig not you! Yes I recommend things, I give the pros and the cons but I wouldn't recommend it over another brand especially if I haven't used that brand. I only give my experience with the product.
And again if you have seen so much wrong information on the board about DAS and the other products why not provide us with the accurate information instead of just shouting how much wrong information you find on the Boards.

And that's just my 2 cents!

Tari


----------



## allhamps

Charles/Di, I personally thank the both of you, especially Charles. It was from this forum and some of the information posted by you all, that helped me make my selection. I got into all of this, including the heat press portion by accident, so things like tracking, optical eyes and the right amount of downforce, were things I learned via this forum. I too chose a machine the first time around for cutting, based on price, not where I wanted to be in the things I could do. I almost made that mistake with the rhinestone option. Yes, it's a lot of information and opionions, and you have to take away from this what you hope will be helpful in your own individual situations, but the honesty in some posts just stands out, especially when you get the folks who give you the good AND bad side of their experiences.

thanks.


----------



## EddieM

After much looking and checking into what each system can do and for the price DAS vs ACS i went with the ACS for many reasions.

First off the price for the ACS is around half that of DAS and i got a 24 inch cutter ACS software, rhinestone fonts, tons of clip art, Two cutter pad things, a can of spray, extra blades all includes. I then add in the black rubber and transfer tape and some rhinestones to get started all for around half the price of the DAS rhinestone system.

Support i get from Sandy and so far i could not ask for anything better.

Looking at the ACS vs DAS software DAS seems to me to over hype a lot of things making things sound like such great features but if you look at both the ACS software can do 95% of all the same things including the main things DAS hypes up the other 5% are things i do not need for every day use.

As for cutting _vinyl _ACS is a very full featured program it has all the cut weed box features and just about everything the very costly DAS cutter program has.

DAS once agan to me wants to sell you the extra ready to cut or use clip art packages.
I was wanting to buy that until i got the ACS and i do not need it now.

In ACS you can import any clip art in and make it into a rhinestone design super fast so you do not need extra clip art that cost more $$
In ACS you can design just about anything it has a lot of tools like CD or you can design in CD and drag and drop your design in ACS to cut it.
You can also design in CD using the DAS smart designer and then drag and drop that into ACS to cut to.
ACS is one program that you can do everything in for making rhinestone designs and cutting them and designing vinyl and cutting them to no other programs needed.

I was liking the DAS rhinestone system but if you look into it in the end the ACS system will do everything you need and some plus save you a lot of money.
You can go buy a boat load of rhinestones for what you save.

If the DAS guys did invent this way of doing the rhinestones then thank you but don't you think the cost for the software is a bit much i do.

Just my thoughts on it all.


----------



## allhamps

Eddie, thanks for your input and I'm glad you like the system you chose. As clarification, however, you do NOT need "other programs" or "clip art packages" to do rhinestone designs in DAS. All rhinestone design can be done from the SmartCutPro software, including the cutting. You do as you stated, have the option of designing in CorelDraw. However, there is a link where you can cut, you don't need to move it into CD. DAS also allows for the importing of many types of artwork, or you can use the tools in SmartCutPro to draw your own. Yes, DAS was a bit more expensive, and even that is relative to what you needed to accomplish your tasks, but I see that as an opportunity to be part of a system that has the ability to expand. I've recovered my additional investment in the DAS system and the additional techniques and/or advancements that Craig has come up with have removed any limitations on the range of my creativity. DAS continues to be on the leading edge of innovation for rhinestone design and I appreciate knowing that as I grow as a designer, so does my software.


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> DAS also allows for the importing of many types of artwork, or you can use the tools in SmartCutPro to draw your own.


This sort of implies you can't do the exact same thing in ACS Studio, so I just wanted to clarify by posting that you can import over 70 different file formats into ACS Studio. Vector formats are ready-to-cut; raster images are ready for auto or manual tracing. 

Plus the software is loaded with designing functionality equivalent to the bells and whistles found in Corel Draw and Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## charles95405

well Sandy no one ...especially me...has said that ACS won't do most or all of the things that DAS will...I just think that DAS is better..it is not a one pony show...they have more than just vinyl cutting for rhinestones. I know they sell several vinyl cutters and as far as I know only one software package...sure you can get software packages...esp clip art...most any place but DAS, Corel and Smart Designer and their clipart..things just mesh together seamlessly. The merits of DAS, ACS, Roland etc have been debated to death and I seriously doubt many minds have been changed. We just have to make our choices on where to spend our $$..I choose DAS..others will go your way or God Bless them go with Roland engraver.


----------



## EddieM

Charles i just read your post and have to ask.

In what way do you think the DAS rhinestone system is better.?
(they have more than just vinyl cutting for rhinestones.) ?? not sure what you are saying here.
The Maxx cutter i got for the ACS cuts anything any other cutter can cut and can cut a lot more others can not. DAS sells cutters made from another brand they do not make them and they charge more then if you buy the same cutter on your own.

(DAS, Corel and Smart Designer) work the same way as ACS, Corel and Smart Designer do they not.

You can use Smart Designer Corel and ACS all the same ways but for most things you do not need to use Corel as you can do it all in ACS.

If you like the Smart Designer feature of editing the text on templat files and keeping the curve. That for me was the big thing i liked about Smart Designer but after looking around i found a Free Corel plug in that dose the same thing. I think it is the same thing SD uses.

If you want to see all your clip art all the file formats and can drag and drop them into what ever program you are using this i think is much faster then using SD for $29 bucks you can buy ST Thumbnails Explorer.

For me i like having two programs open to work with i can view large views of my clip art in ST Thumbnails Explorer and just drag it in as needed. into Corel or ACS.
My pages of clip art stay up for adding more at any time.

As for Smart Designer if you are doing rhinestone design and cutting vinyl and not doing screen printing then SD offers very little. It has a lot more going for it if you are a screen printer.

What is SmartCutPro ? it is a hyped up vinyl cutting program that they added rhinestone design to. I do not see any features in SmartCutPro that i can npot do in ACS. i am sure they must have a few extras in it but they are not the meet of things you would use every day or even ever.

Sorry to keep this going but it bugs me the way DAS hypes up their products doing the sell sell sell shows. I was called over and over and sent tons of e-mail offers to no end.
I liked their design templates but most of what they have is templates they made from other peoples clip art they did not make much of it at all. They sell other peoples cutters, other peoples heat press and sign making software that cost more then other programs that do the same things so in the end you are paying a very hefty price for the great support.

On the other end Sany has a ton of videos out to showing everything you need to to make rhinestone designs as well.


----------



## charles95405

this constant point, counterpoint is getting dreary!...why do I like DAS better...probably the same reason I like a Lincoln over a Cadillac...just personal perference...But don't you think we have beat this beast long enough? We should all make our own choices and get on with the ONLY reason to do this...make $$$$


----------



## DASBoss

I wanted to clarify several statements about Digital Art Solutions products from the earlier post. We produce nearly all of our art products in-house. In the past 17 years, we have produced 28 different volumes of vector art and design templates in-house with our graphics team. We have two products in which we collaborated with Great Dane Graphics on the clipart, the balance of our products are built in-house by our design team. Smart Designer is not primarily for screen printing. One of the advantages of our system is that it is expandable into other production processes including embroidery, laser engraving, sign making, wide format digital printing, direct to garment printing plus screen printing. Smart Designer is a very powerful add-on software for CorelDRAW for all of these production processes. The majority of Smart Designer owners do not screen print, as the application is very versatile and is used for many other production processes. Smart Designer is not a “plug-in” and does not use outside technology. Smart Designer X4 is an add-on software that integrates directly into CorelDRAW X4 using the new Docker technology that was introduced in CoreDRAW X4. Smart Designer adds over 170 additional menu items to CorelDRAW X4 that automate and simplify the process of designing and outputting artwork in CorelDRAW. It is a separate program from SmartCut Pro, but it can be integrated with SmartCut Pro in a seamless fashion. It is not a requirement of the rhinestone system, but most of our existing clients that purchased rhinestone systems already owned Smart Designer and most new clients choose to purchase it with their rhinestone system because of the ability to easily produce custom graphics for vinyl and other processes. SmartCut Pro is a cutting and rhinestone design and production component of a complete graphics system that includes Smart Designer and CorelDRAW. SmartCut Pro also has the same level of design and production tools as CorelDRAW or Illustrator and can be used as a stand-alone program. Smart Cut Pro can also be integrated with both CorelDRAW or Illustrator via drag and drop file exchange or a transfer button that is installed in CorelDRAW or Illustrator. Because SmartCut Pro was designed for all cutting and engraving, it has many advantages over CorelDRAW or Illustrator for rhinestone production and cutting. For instance, the bitmap to vector conversion features is one of the software's most popular features. I am familiar with the Thumbnails Explorer and it is in no way comparable to Smart Designer as this is a single feature and Smart Designer is a very powerful program with 100's of features. Besides adding features to CorelDRAW, there are over 1,000 different editable effects built into Smart Designer plus 250 templates and other related images including athletic tails, product templates and clip art. In terms of a comparable thumbnail viewer feature, one of Smart Designer's most popular features is the integrated Clip Art Browser. This tool not only generates previews directly inside of CorelDRAW, but it also provides a keyword database for our clip art as well as the CorelDRAW clip art library. Smart Designer X4 allows the user to merge keyword clip art databases into a single master database. For instance, if you wanted to search for a Football image from our art volumes or the clipart included with CorelDRAW, you would just type in "Football", all the images would appear as thumbnails and you would click on the desired image to import it directly into CorelDRAW. You would not need a catalog or have to browse through folders. The Template Editing feature that was referred to is also very popular, but this is one feature out of over hundred features. In terms of comparing the capabilities of the ACS software and SmartCut Pro, a direct comparison is only possible if someone has access to both applications. My only basis for comparison for the ACS software is the videos that have been posted online. From viewing the videos, it is apparent to me that there is a significant difference in workflow, capabilities and feature sets between the two programs. SmartCut Pro is a key component in a very powerful graphics system. I think one of the key differences in our approach is that we focus on sales and marketing tools, not just software and materials. Training is a huge part of what we do, that is why our support and training team has produced hours of training videos, conducts free weekly webinars and have comprehensive written training guides.


----------



## sjidohair

charles95405 said:


> this constant point, counterpoint is getting dreary!...why do I like DAS better...probably the same reason I like a Lincoln over a Cadillac...just personal perference...But don't you think we have beat this beast long enough? We should all make our own choices and get on with the ONLY reason to do this...make $$$$


Charles, 
I agree with you on this, 
We are here to learn and share all of what is available to us, 
So that everyone can make up there minds and purchase what is right for them to do what they need to in their Business.
I think we need to stick to the facts ,, What can a program do,, and how can I USE IT,, or what does it not do,,, 
So we make the right Decisions,
I am very Sad at how these discussions have progressed, as I believe it has confused many.
I own alot of these programs, I would not be without any one of them.
It might be time to open a New thread,, not in comparision, but actual, facts of what programs, can do, for the poeple that need to learn the programs and support here on the Forum. 
Support for these programs seem to keep coming up over and over again,, We know that Support is being covered very well by most Rhinestone Software programs. So lets get back on Track.
and Discuss What programs can do.!
As I stated I have These programs and more, I will not compare them, as each has its own wonderful 
tool to work with. And lets not forget our software programs are only good if you have the creativity to drive them, and the cutters preform that they come with.
Lets put this old dog to rest, for the new year, and get on with the facts,, because right around the corner a new one will come out, just like they always do,,every 6 months or so.
I am excited to share what all these programs can do with everyone, in 2010, so we all can keep learning..and creating,
So what is right for me , might not be right for you, thats ok, 
Lets just share,, and keep learning about everything.
Sandy Jo 
MMM


----------



## dan-ann

That sad part of all these posts is it is more then confusing to people who are trying to gather info to make a first purchase. I read this line for almost 6 months before making up my mind. I feel I bought what was best for me. Maybe 18 months or 2 yrs down the road it will not be enough who knows. I have upgraded my embroidery machines three times. Getting bigger and better - I have learned with each move and I hope this is how I will progress in this area


----------



## sjidohair

So what if we start different threads for 
all the programs, 
R-wear
Gem master
Acs and cutters
Das
Luis already has a awesome post going with corel,, 
And we share the information about those in those posts,, and visuals,, of what can be done get back on track with education of each cutter and software,,.
then I feel we can really choose what is right for us.
Show what each program/cutter can do,
It is time to pull this together instead of seperate directions so everyone can keep learning, No more confusion.
That is why we post on the this forum.
MMM


----------



## Vicki Flores

No one can explain it as well as the master!! Thanks for the comprehensive explanation. I'm thankful that I chose the Stone Stencil System for all the reasons listed above. Not that the other systems are not good, I just like having lots of expansion options in the event that I want to do other things besides/in addition to, rhinestoning. Thank you so much Craig!!


----------



## EddieM

In the ST thumbs program you can do the same search.
You search your full computer or folders and search for the word football and define the search to a kind of file you are looking for or all files so it can do the same thing and yes it shows you thumbs of the items as well.
It also has a way to export the image into any editing program if you do not want to do the drag and drop.

Even the ACS software has a clip art viewer included in it and it comes with fills as well.
In the clip art viewer you can set up custom folders to keep clip art in and keep fills and many other things to find them fast.
Is this included in Smart cut pro or do you have to pay extra and use SD?

Vicki i see your point you want to have expansion options.
What expansion options dose the Stone Stencil System have that other system do not have = None

You can add on Smart designer at any time and use it with other programs other then the Stone Stencil System even the Das man pointed out that you do not need to have Smart designer to make the rhinestone designs you only need Smart cut Pro. But they do a hard sell on you pushing everyone to buy it all. I guess you did that is just fine. But to make it very clear to others looking at all this you did not need to buy it all.

Smart designer is for CD for the most part so you can have CD Smart designer and any other software for making stuff you want and have as much expansion options as you would ever need.

This is just more over hype that makes people think just the way you are that with out the DAS system you can not have the expansion options when you 100% can. And could of cost you a lot less $$ so you could of picked up a engraver to if you wanted and have it now or other items with the money you could of saved.
You would still be able to do all the same things you can do now and you would still have all the DAS support for the Smart designer program.

Lots of ways to do things


----------



## SandyMcC

EddieM said:


> In the ST thumbs program you can do the same search.
> You search your full computer or folders and search for the word football and define the search to a kind of file you are looking for or all files so it can do the same thing and yes it shows you thumbs of the items as well.
> It also has a way to export the image into any editing program if you do not want to do the drag and drop.


ST Thumbs is a GREAT little program. I'm so glad you found it and shared the link with me. It's been very handy to have in the past few months.


----------



## sunnydayz

sjidohair said:


> get back on track with education of each cutter and software,,.
> then I feel we can really choose what is right for us.
> MMM


I would say each persons contributions to this thread are doing exactly that. Even though each person has their own views, it does not mean that all views are not valued here. Just as Charles and Slick love their DAS systems, it is also very valid that Eddie loves his ACS. No one opinion is right or wrong, and each is a welcome opinion.

It does help when each member breaks down what they see as the pros and cons of each software, as users, to let others know what helped them make their decision on why they chose what they chose. This in itself is very educational for those looking to invest. While some with less graphic experience may choose the more expensive option, there will also be those that don't see all the bells and whistles worth the higher price, if they don't need them.

I myself think Eddie did a great job of breaking down an easy way of doing things for less. I myself have played around with the knk demo, as well as the signlab8 version, which are both lower versions of ACS and was able to convert all the images I tried to rhinestone designs without any issue what so ever, I am sure it would be even easier having the fill options that come with the ACS. I know when I do decide to invest in one of these systems, it will most likely be the ACS due to the cost factor in this economy, and knowing I can do what I need to for less money. 

I know when I invested in Smart designer, and all the templates, there were many times I did not even open that program for months on end as I really did not end up needing it near as much as I thought I would. I do have a pretty extensive backround though with design software, so most times I just worked with Corel draw and either designed what I needed, or ended up using other artwork. 

I did like the CoCut pro4 software for my graphtec cutter, but knowing I could have bought a software that I could have designed and cut in would have been a better investment for the price I paid for it.

I very rarely even used the Smart designer, or the templates, and found my investment was more of wow purchase. I was wowed with the product upon seeing it, but really found I did not need it as much I just wanted it. 

I am not saying I think one is better then the other, all I am saying is that each opinion could be the one that helps one person make a decision, while another member may choose an entirely different route depending on what they need. So all opinions are educational depending on what one person may be looking for, there for this whole thread is on track .

It is very important to have all opinions and make smart decisions in this economy when we all know money is a very important factor.


----------



## Girlzndollz

sunnydayz said:


> I would say each persons contributions to this thread are doing exactly that. Even though each person has their own views, it does not mean that all views are not valued here.


Agreed. That alone is what makes a forum valuable. Different people using different systems, and chiming in about what features make life great, what they wish was better about their system and what really doesn't work for them.

Since many people have may have different business goals from the next person, it makes it easier to choose which highlighted features really appeal to them, and which lowlights are possibly things that could severly hamper their progress (like for less techy designers who are not as apt as "jumping in" to a program and getting it to take off quickly.)


My opinion on some of the opinions stated in this thread go to what's worthy and not, such as this:



Charles95405 said:


> this constant point, counterpoint is getting dreary!...


Not to me. Reading other members opinions on software, equipment, etc is why I read the forums. The deeper the conversation gets into details, the better the read, to me. It's like hanging around the pros and just being a fly on the wall, gleaning information. There will always be those who do things one way, and those who are a breath of fresh air, or the ones who try to improve things, and accomplish the same goal more efficiently, which could be work flow wise or finacially and sometimes, the those last two goals are mutually independent of each other. But, without knowing the individual goals of the reader, there is no way to say what one or all of the readers find dreary.

As a contributor, of course, you may find it dreary. In which case, we'll miss your further input when you move on to a more exciting thread. As well, of course, we thank you for the nuggets you've dropped in this one.

As a reader of this thread tho, I was very, very, very interested (and hopeful) that you might respond to some of the highlights you enjoy with DAS that are better than what EddieM has and can accomplish that he listed in post # 57. I was especially looking forward to your input Charles, as you seem to be able to spread yourself around quite thoroughly about the different systems out there. 

It was a little bit of a let down when you just responded you've grown to find this dreary. Tis okay though, do thank you for the other input you gave that helped to spur the conversation on to the point that Eddie was inspired to write his great posts due to the existing content/input by others.

Again, all posts are helpful, in everyway. The beautiful thing is that each reader already "knows" what they basically need, they just need to know what "does" what they need.

Some may be budget minded, some may be techy limited, some may already know, tech sauvy and open budget, but maybe a bit frugal, or not willing to compromise a thing. All of the readers are here...


Growing weary of responding happens. Not only that, you are in business. Any time you give here, unless gleaning customers for you, is time spent away from growing your income, which is the reason anyone is in business to begin with!! LOL.

So I appreciate the time you've spent adding information to be ingested, debated, and considered.

Unfortunately for me, the answers (responses) I was looking most forward to aren't going to happen, but I can live with that!! I was just very interested that's all. 



sjidohair said:


> Charles95405 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this constant point, counterpoint is getting dreary!...
> 
> 
> 
> Charles,
> I agree with you on this,
> We are here to learn and share all of what is available to us,
Click to expand...

And I couldn't disagree with you more on this. The point vs. counter point is exactly what "fills a thread" with the valuable information readers are looking for. 

If we all had one opinion, one view, of systems, we might as well post the manufactures flyers up and all read that. There is no counterpoint, is there?

User feedback, user discussion, user of one system asking a user of another system "I do it this way, I like it, what do you like better and why" is about as valuable a discussion as I could be privy to being a reader of, it gets all the questions I don't know to ask, all the information vs information that I did not or would not be able to consider "OUT THERE" for me to learn about, research further and in simple terms, it "IS" THAT EDUCATION that you purport to be so concerned with. 


The thing that "I" am hearing in some of the posts, and it is QUITE bothersome to me (because I AM one of those "learning readers" in this thread, is it sounds to me like some of the authors have already decided "who" the readers are of the thread, and what they should and should NOT be finding valuable.

NO one can KNOW that. 
No one can assume what benefit a thread has or does not have. 
What you particularly find of value, 
or any of us find of value, 
OR beneficial is UNIQUE to each and every reader.
Our own budget, business goals and needs. 

NO CONTRIBUTION BY ANY POSTER, NO QUESTION POSED, NO ANSWER GIVEN is more or less worthy than another members.



Charles95405 said:


> why do I like DAS better...probably the same reason I like a Lincoln over a Cadillac...just personal perference..


Probably not a fair simile here since Henry Leland started both the Cadillac Automobile Company and then the Lincoln Motor Company. But, as with everything else, I'm sure a detailed discussion on the finer differences could and would help enlighten those looking for information!  



Charles95405 said:


> .But don't you think we have beat this beast long enough?


That is the thing I love best about a forum and a thread. When you are tired of talking about it, you can move on to a more interesting conversation.

I just hope the lack of a real response to post #57 is not because you haven't actually "used" or demo'd the ACS system, or thoroughly checked it out, leaving you without the ability to make an actual intellectual response. Forgive me, it's been a while since I sat down and fully ingested some of these rhinestone threads, but off the top of my head, I can't recall any real detailed insight from you as from a user or "demo" standpoint, just responses on the many virtues or lack of them on the other systems. Just a thought that crossed my mind, so I decided to ask you now, have you delved into the demo, or has Roger let you use any of his machines or software to get a feel for this ACS and how it truly compares to the others out there?



Charles95405 said:


> We should all make our own choices and get on with the ONLY reason to do this...make $$$$


That's what people are trying to do!!! LOL!!! Read threads, glean information, learn about the different systems and make purchases!!! LOL.

Thanks again for your insightful posts in this one as well. You and many, many others have each contributed to a great thread.

I did not find it dreary at all, but I also am not sure how much this:




sjidohair said:


> So what if we start different threads for
> all the programs,


Will help because then I will have to open multiple tabs, take notes on what one system does or doesn't do, go to another thread on another system, read thru it to see if that one does it, ask in "that" thread if it's not already asked, blahblahblah...

In one thread, it's easy to "quote" someone quickly and ask about these comparisons when the questions and topics on the various capabilities are all grouped in one convenient thread.

But, this is just my opinion, as some one who IS LEARNING about all the different systems... and it seems the people who find it dreary or want to chop the information into multiple threads on me are the ones who already happen to be lucky enough to be well versed in all the systems... so I say, thanks alot for trying to make these decisions "For" me... I think I like the threads the way they are. Compiled, but hey, I'm one of how many belong to this forum now? Over 96K people. Maybe a few others like to try to dig up individual threads (and look for threads on machines you may not know exist since a thread would be exclusive to one system!) so yeah, good luck finding all the systems and then hoping the comparisons and discussions hit the same highlights and lowlights.

Thank God for Bobbielee's thread compiling the different rhinestone systems out there, so people can start hunting down the tens of threads that will be made on them!! LOL. Then have to read them all individually!! Who will have time to actually make a purchase! 

Ah, but good luck all, and thank you again to those who actually contributed "ON TOPIC" information on the machines, your time and words are much appreciated by me, as well as countless others, I am sure... and fear not, you do not write as a futile exercise in wasted time, we glean information by the truckloads from these threads.

Now, if you no longer wish to contribute, please refrain for trying to stop the ongoing conversation or splintering information. Please simple move on to "greener threads" like cows move on to greener pastures.  hehe!

I like this thread! I never heard of ST before, that was cool!


----------



## DASBoss

Since, the ST Explorer software was being compared directly to the Clipart Browser in Smart Designer X4, I decided to download it myself. Here is what I found. ST Explorer is a stand-alone program that based on Windows Explorer. The software generates thumbnail previews from popular graphics files. This user can then drag and drop files into CorelDRAW. The software uses the same Search capabilityas Windows explorer that is built into every Windows operating system. You can search by file name or text that is included in the file. That is the limit of the search capability. As far as I can see, the major advantage over Windows Explorer is the ability to preview some files that cannot be previewed in Explorer. It is a stand-alone program that is independent of CorelDRAW. Thumbnail generation is handy if you are working with graphics files that cannot be previewed in Windows. 

Smart Designer’s Clipart Browser is a thumbnail browser that is integrated directly inside of CorelDRAW. The Browser is accessed inside of CorelDRAW by selecting a menu option in the Smart Designer Command Center docker. Unlike ST Explorer that uses fixed preview sizes, the Clipart Browser has a slider bar that also you to adjust preview sizes interactively. If an object is selected inside a CorelDRAW document, it is replaced when you double click on a thumbnail preview. This allows you to easily swap clip art elements from a graphic. There is also an option to PowerClip the imported graphic into the selected object. This is great for embedding photos inside vector shapes. 
The Smart Designer search capability is quite different from the ST search. A search is only as good as the keywords available to be searched. The ST software searches by file name or text value in the document using the same Windows Search shell extension that is included with all Windows operating Systems. In programmer speak, this means that they are using the existing capability in Windows. Smart Designer has its own unique search engine that searches by file name or by keywords that are embedded in a pre-built database. We also built keyword databases for all of the CorelDRAW Clipart CD's back to version 10. Without keywords that are assigned to each file, the only search option is by file name. Smart Designer accesses databases that have both the file names and a list of keywords that are assigned to each file. For instance, instead of searching for "football" which must be part of the file name, we would search for "man throwing football" which is a set of expanded keywords that have been assigned to that file in the keyword database. We also created these keywords for all of the CorelDRAW Clipart. This makes finding specific subject matter in clip art a breeze. Yes, Smart Cut Pro also has its own integrated Clip Art Manager separate from Smart Designer. 

If a Digital Art Solutions clipart or templates CD is in the drive or copied to the hard drive, the Clipart Browser activates a drop down list so each folder in the product can be viewed by selecting the folder in list. This alleviates the need to navigate through layers of folders on the hard drive. Smart Designer has a Clipart CD Copier function that allows the user to install the Digital Art Solutions clip art to the hard drive and setup the keyword database. Any clip art image or file on the system can be viewed or imported, but the keyword search is exclusive to the DAS products and CorelDRAW Clipart. The user can also create their own keyword thumbnail databases from their own files. Databases can be merged into a master database, so that the search is across all clip art libraries. The browser can also preview file types that cannot be previewed by ST Explorer such as RAW camera file formats. File types can be screen by category, such as All Bitmap Formats, All Vector Formats, All RAW Camera Formats. Specific types of files can be ignored, for instance if there are photos in the same folder as vector images. The Clipart Browser can be docked inside of CorelDRAW so that if the user wants to access an image, they just need to hover their mouse over the docker and the Clipart Browser pops up. The Clipart Browser is part of CorelDRAW, not a separate application. I wanted to point out that Smart Designer’s integrated Clipart Browser has a completely different set of features and capabilities than the $29 Shareware program. ST Explorer is not on the same level and as Smart Designer and the only major similarities are the ability to generate thumbnail previews and import files into CorelDRAW. I am not saying that ST Explorer isn’t useful, but it is not comparable to Smart Designer’s Clipart Browser.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks again Craig for the FACTS. Kelly, you made a good point, in that IF everyone who decides to contribute to the thread imparts some facts/experiences on why THEY prefer a particular system, what it does well and what it does not cut the muster in, then this would be a very informative train of information. However, some tend to "appear" vengeful and want to attack others for the choices they made, or make claims of being forced into buying things they don't need via a "hard sell". I would like to think we are all intelligent adults and know when to say NO. Yes, sometimes emotions run high when you see a neat (probably telling my age by using that word) piece of software, but we all have an idea of what we are trying to accomplish. Pricing is a factor for some. Less "techy" people, like myself, need a "one-step" package. Know where you fit in on the scale and go from there.

I too have learned about some neat little "free" or "add-in" software that can do some of the things that perhaps DAS does, at a lesser price. However, until I purchased my DAS, I had NEVER even heard of CorelDraw, let alone used ANY type of software to design anything, with the exception of the vinyl cutting software which came with my FIRST cutter, that I bought solely because of the LOW PRICE. It was a mistake. I was too focused on saving money in the immediate time, and not focused enough on what else did I need, or could I use to quickly recover my money, grow my business and have limitless design possibilities. So here I was 8 months later, looking for another solution, and not having the skills, knowledge or patience, to learn CorelDraw or any other intense software. Voila (I love that word), here comes DAS. Everything is intergrated. I don't have to do rhinestone patterns anymore by hand because there's SmartCutPro. This also interfaces with SmartDesigner, which helps me with my lack of knowledge of using CorelDraw directly. I don't need to know all the steps to doing a fill or creating an envelope in CorelDraw, and I don't want to. I just go to SmartDesigner, type my text, click on a little "magic" envelope style button, and I'm done. Open up a template, replace what I want, and again, I'm done. That's why I like DAS. I consider it my RHINESTONES, VINYL CUTTING, SCREEN PRINTING PACKAGE SYSTEM FOR ARTISTICALLY CHALLENGED PEOPLE.

I say all this to reinterate, as has been said factually many times in this thread, all of these software systems can do a lot of the same things, and some can do some additional things. Some just do things in a different way. Just know where your individual ability, preference and patience level lies, and choose what works for you now, as well as what will work for you 3 years from now so that you are not "researching" this thread all over again like I ended up doing.

Sometimes it takes money to make money, if you don't have the "natural born skills"


----------



## Girlzndollz

Great post, Slick, and I couldn't agree with you more. 

Facts, facts, facts. Leave the rest at the door, including any hurt feelings that someone posts an alternative to "your" system, be it a DAS system or a custom made system from various programs. 

Post what you do and let the readers decide what they need.


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Thanks again Craig for the FACTS. Kelly, you made a good point, in that IF everyone who decides to contribute to the thread imparts some facts/experiences on why THEY prefer a particular system, what it does well and what it does not cut the muster in, then this would be a very informative train of information. However, some tend to "appear" vengeful and want to attack others for the choices they made, or make claims of being forced into buying things they don't need via a "hard sell". I would like to think we are all intelligent adults and know when to say NO. Yes, sometimes emotions run high when you see a neat (probably telling my age by using that word) piece of software, but we all have an idea of what we are trying to accomplish. Pricing is a factor for some. Less "techy" people, like myself, need a "one-step" package. Know where you fit in on the scale and go from there.
> 
> I too have learned about some neat little "free" or "add-in" software that can do some of the things that perhaps DAS does, at a lesser price. However, until I purchased my DAS, I had NEVER even heard of CorelDraw, let alone used ANY type of software to design anything, with the exception of the vinyl cutting software which came with my FIRST cutter, that I bought solely because of the LOW PRICE. It was a mistake. I was too focused on saving money in the immediate time, and not focused enough on what else did I need, or could I use to quickly recover my money, grow my business and have limitless design possibilities. So here I was 8 months later, looking for another solution, and not having the skills, knowledge or patience, to learn CorelDraw or any other intense software. Voila (I love that word), here comes DAS. Everything is intergrated. I don't have to do rhinestone patterns anymore by hand because there's SmartCutPro. This also interfaces with SmartDesigner, which helps me with my lack of knowledge of using CorelDraw directly. I don't need to know all the steps to doing a fill or creating an envelope in CorelDraw, and I don't want to. I just go to SmartDesigner, type my text, click on a little "magic" envelope style button, and I'm done. Open up a template, replace what I want, and again, I'm done. That's why I like DAS. I consider it my RHINESTONES, VINYL CUTTING, SCREEN PRINTING PACKAGE SYSTEM FOR ARTISTICALLY CHALLENGED PEOPLE.
> 
> I say all this to reinterate, as has been said factually many times in this thread, all of these software systems can do a lot of the same things, and some can do some additional things. Some just do things in a different way. Just know where your individual ability, preference and patience level lies, and choose what works for you now, as well as what will work for you 3 years from now so that you are not "researching" this thread all over again like I ended up doing.
> 
> Sometimes it takes money to make money, if you don't have the "natural born skills"


 
Gail,, I could not agree with you more.
MMM


----------



## leapoffaith

I would just like to say that as a newbie, I find this thread fascinating and frustrating; informative and confusing; inspiring and discouraging.

Seriously, I put less time into picking out my last car or even house.  

I am reading every post though, and do appreciate this forum and this thread.


----------



## sjidohair

Leap,, 
Just remember we are here to help you, with whatever you use..
MMM


----------



## greeneyeddi

allhamps said:


> I don't need to know all the steps to doing a fill or creating an envelope in CorelDraw, and I don't want to. I just go to SmartDesigner, type my text, click on a little "magic" envelope style button, and I'm done. Open up a template, replace what I want, and again, I'm done. That's why I like DAS. I consider it my RHINESTONES, VINYL CUTTING, SCREEN PRINTING PACKAGE SYSTEM FOR ARTISTICALLY CHALLENGED PEOPLE.


LOL! It's so funny allhamps---I DO know CorelDraw and already knew how to do all those procedures. I bought the DAS software because I just plain didn't want to waste my time doing them.  It may only take a few more minutes to do the procedures or set up a design in Corel the "long way", but those few minutes added to a few minutes the next time, and the next and the next---well, it adds up to HOURS over the course of just one year! I realized that I would be much better off financially if I used that time doing sales calls or decorating apparel/hardgoods. I decided that, for me at least, it just made much more sense to go with the DAS software and put my time into making product/sales and not artwork/templates. So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that the different DAS softwares are great for those who have graphics knowledge, too!  
In our flailing economy I have found that my clients are having difficulty paying the add on art charges , yet I can't afford to spend time doing artwork and not get reimbursed for it---it's kind of a tight rope walk. Using the automation in the DAS software means that I can charge my clients less for artwork charges because I'm spending less time doing artwork--and that has made my clients, and me, a whole lot happier. 

I think it's neat (I will show my age, too!) that the different DAS softwares can meet the needs of businesses on so many different levels---from the graphics beginner to the seasoned veteran and from the in home business to the big store front! 

And, before anyone asks--- No, I am not saying -- nor implying -- that the other graphics programs can't meet the needs of a broad range of businesses.....but, I can only speak about DAS because it's the one I own and know. 
Thanks! 
Di


----------



## sunnydayz

I do agree Di that the Das stuff can give you a ready made art that you can offer your clients. I guess with me, I ended up using or making other artwork just for the fact that my clients were mostly more customized clients. They ended up not really wanting the artwork that everyone else had, or had available. 

I found this alot, where my customers would tell me they did not want something that was available to all of my customers, they wanted their art unique, so this ended up being a big issue for me. I would tell them well you can take parts of each and make it different, but they just did not see past the whole art in a catalog thing. So much so that I really stopped even offering the templates much to them. 

I do agree they have great products, if its what fits your business model and you can afford it. Remember with the smart designer if you sell it, there are also transfer of license fees as well, so that is also added on to the investment. Hopefully you will do so well that you will never be in that position, or life will not throw you something that completely takes you off track and you can get your money out of the product.


----------



## greeneyeddi

sunnydayz said:


> I do agree Di that the Das stuff can give you a ready made art that you can offer your clients. I guess with me, I ended up using or making other artwork just for the fact that my clients were mostly more customized clients. They ended up not really wanting the artwork that everyone else had, or had available.
> 
> I found this alot, where my customers would tell me they did not want something that was available to all of my customers, they wanted their art unique, so this ended up being a big issue for me. I would tell them well you can take parts of each and make it different, but they just did not see past the whole art in a catalog thing. So much so that I really stopped even offering the templates much to them. .


 
I also give most of my clients customized art--I simply switch out the clients artwork/logo and name/font for the artwork in the template--it just helps me to have a general setup and size all done for me in advance OR to have some automation built in that will let me create from scratch faster if that's the way I choose to go.  This is just my practice, but I generally don't ever show my clients a catalog of art/setups--I tailor everything that a client sees to them/their business before I ever show them anything. My first sales call is all about feeling them out for what they want and offering them some tailor made/personalized suggestions and working from there. 



sunnydayz said:


> I do agree they have great products, if its what fits your business model and you can afford it.


We are in complete agreement--each business must get what works for them-- 




sunnydayz said:


> Remember with the smart designer if you sell it, there are also transfer of license fees as well, so that is also added on to the investment. Hopefully you will do so well that you will never be in that position, or life will not throw you something that completely takes you off track and you can get your money out of the product.


I've already made more than enough to cover my investment in my DAS software (including the $400 tranfer fee)---I did that in the first few months I owned it. 
As a matter of fact, life DID throw me something this past year that could have taken me completely off track---it included emergency chest surgery, an 11 day hospital stay, and being on home oxygen full time since last January. But, PTL, with the amount of graphics work I was still able to do my business has survived this challenge. I know that I am blessed in that because many businesses didn't make it with the economy the way it is. But honestly, after my experience this past year my DAS software would be the LAST thing I would sell. That is just what's true for *ME* though--everyones needs and businesses are different and everyone needs to do what is best for their needs/business! 
 Di


----------



## sunnydayz

I can totally relate to the medical stuff Di, and I am glad you are doing well. I myself too have gone through a major change due to spinal cord surgery that unfortunately for me, left more damage then I could have ever imagined. 

You are right, it does depend on what works for each business  I am glad to hear that things have worked out well for you.


----------



## greeneyeddi

I'm so very sorry that your surgery gave you more difficulty than it did relief---mine was the same so I can totally relate to what you are saying. 
I will lift you in prayer that things get straightened out for you! Keep your chin up---a new year is about to begin and there is always the hope that it will be better than the last. I recently heard a great saying that I quickly adopted "May the best of 2009 be the worst of 2010!"
Take care!
Di


----------



## charles95405

Di...Sorry to hear of your medical issues...If I can ever be of any assistance...just PM and I will do what I can. oh..BTW...love your avatar


----------



## greeneyeddi

Thank you so much, Charles---that is so very kind of you! I feel so blessed to be part of this forum and to be meeting wonderful folks like you.  

I will say, there's nothing like a serious health challenge to 
1.) help us put everything in our lives is true perspective
2.) make us truly thankful for what we have
3.) challenge our ingenuity and our faith
Looking back on everything that happened in 2009 I can say that I am honestly thankful for my health challenges this past year. That may sound odd to people, but, the truth is that while they were indeed difficult, they have brought me to a state of faith that I never would have reached any other way!
Thanks again so very much for your kindness!
Di

PS Glad you like the avatar! They really do rock in my book!


----------



## sunnydayz

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to put a note that I have removed a couple of posts here in this thread. The reason is that this thread is a comparison thread of both ACS and DAS, but it should be honest feedback from present customers and questions for potential customers to learn more, and answers to questions by vendors if they are asked. In no way should it become a sales post for either of those companies. This is not a sales thread for any vendor and should remain free of any type of sales talk such as requesting for members to contact them.

If a member becomes more interested in a program I am sure they will feel free to contact the said company that sells it.


----------



## allhamps

Hey Di, thanks for the vote of confidence. It's good to know that I was at least in the ball park when I decided that it would be a benefit to using the DAS "package", instead of spending hours learning CorelDraw. I have learned some things in case I need them as a back up though. Also, I agree with you on the time saver in doing the artwork. ALL of my work has been custom designed. But unless the customer has their own artwork, the design has to START somewhere, and sometimes just looking through the clip art, etc. gets the "old" creative juices flowing


----------



## Leg cramps

ok so which system is better?lol
at first i was thinking of geting a roland 24...After reading the post Im thinking of getting the knk 24" maxx rhinestone edition. I just want to clarify a few important issues I have.

1)I can cut rhinestone templates?

2)I can cut vinyl to heat press?

3)I can cut heat transfers printed from an epson 1400?

I think the answer is yes to all three...just wanna double check!Thanks Eric


----------



## SandyMcC

The answer to all three is "yes." If you want more details, let me know.


----------



## Leg cramps

Thanks Sandy,
I actually have three more questions(for now)

Its compatible with adobe illustrator cs5,
corel x5 and photoshop cs5?


----------



## BML Builder

Its compatible with adobe illustrator cs5,
corel x5 and photoshop cs5?[/quote]

Yes, both ACS and DAS are compatible to all three of the software in question. Though photoshop will not be as helpful as it works better to have a vector image to work with, but ACS does convert jpegs and bmps to vector. I don't know about the DAS software.


----------



## SandyMcC

You cannot cut directly from those programs. But you can export your files from Illustrator and Corel and import them into KNK or ACS Studio for cutting. With Photoshop, the files are normally raster images, thus will need to be vectorized before cutting... which can be done in KNK or ACS... or Photoshop actually has the ability to vectorize, as well. It's just not typically used.


----------



## GSpeak

*Re: DAS system*

Hello,

I met you today at The NBM Show in Baltimore. Just wanted to say "Thank You" to you and Mike for your business advice and words of encouragement. I left the show with a whole new perspective. It meant a lot. Your product is great as well as the customer service I received from you and Mike. 

Kind Regards,
Graphically Speaking















DASBoss said:


> I wanted to clarify several statements about Digital Art Solutions products from the earlier post. We produce nearly all of our art products in-house. In the past 17 years, we have produced 28 different volumes of vector art and design templates in-house with our graphics team. We have two products in which we collaborated with Great Dane Graphics on the clipart, the balance of our products are built in-house by our design team. Smart Designer is not primarily for screen printing. One of the advantages of our system is that it is expandable into other production processes including embroidery, laser engraving, sign making, wide format digital printing, direct to garment printing plus screen printing. Smart Designer is a very powerful add-on software for CorelDRAW for all of these production processes. The majority of Smart Designer owners do not screen print, as the application is very versatile and is used for many other production processes. Smart Designer is not a “plug-in” and does not use outside technology. Smart Designer X4 is an add-on software that integrates directly into CorelDRAW X4 using the new Docker technology that was introduced in CoreDRAW X4. Smart Designer adds over 170 additional menu items to CorelDRAW X4 that automate and simplify the process of designing and outputting artwork in CorelDRAW. It is a separate program from SmartCut Pro, but it can be integrated with SmartCut Pro in a seamless fashion. It is not a requirement of the rhinestone system, but most of our existing clients that purchased rhinestone systems already owned Smart Designer and most new clients choose to purchase it with their rhinestone system because of the ability to easily produce custom graphics for vinyl and other processes. SmartCut Pro is a cutting and rhinestone design and production component of a complete graphics system that includes Smart Designer and CorelDRAW. SmartCut Pro also has the same level of design and production tools as CorelDRAW or Illustrator and can be used as a stand-alone program. Smart Cut Pro can also be integrated with both CorelDRAW or Illustrator via drag and drop file exchange or a transfer button that is installed in CorelDRAW or Illustrator. Because SmartCut Pro was designed for all cutting and engraving, it has many advantages over CorelDRAW or Illustrator for rhinestone production and cutting. For instance, the bitmap to vector conversion features is one of the software's most popular features. I am familiar with the Thumbnails Explorer and it is in no way comparable to Smart Designer as this is a single feature and Smart Designer is a very powerful program with 100's of features. Besides adding features to CorelDRAW, there are over 1,000 different editable effects built into Smart Designer plus 250 templates and other related images including athletic tails, product templates and clip art. In terms of a comparable thumbnail viewer feature, one of Smart Designer's most popular features is the integrated Clip Art Browser. This tool not only generates previews directly inside of CorelDRAW, but it also provides a keyword database for our clip art as well as the CorelDRAW clip art library. Smart Designer X4 allows the user to merge keyword clip art databases into a single master database. For instance, if you wanted to search for a Football image from our art volumes or the clipart included with CorelDRAW, you would just type in "Football", all the images would appear as thumbnails and you would click on the desired image to import it directly into CorelDRAW. You would not need a catalog or have to browse through folders. The Template Editing feature that was referred to is also very popular, but this is one feature out of over hundred features. In terms of comparing the capabilities of the ACS software and SmartCut Pro, a direct comparison is only possible if someone has access to both applications. My only basis for comparison for the ACS software is the videos that have been posted online. From viewing the videos, it is apparent to me that there is a significant difference in workflow, capabilities and feature sets between the two programs. SmartCut Pro is a key component in a very powerful graphics system. I think one of the key differences in our approach is that we focus on sales and marketing tools, not just software and materials. Training is a huge part of what we do, that is why our support and training team has produced hours of training videos, conducts free weekly webinars and have comprehensive written training guides.


----------

